# Friday 5-8



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Got my boat last season and got it rigged in time to see the season end before I got to try it out.

Went last night W/ stepson and got to see what a 16" flounder looks like in the cooler. Wish there had been more alongside it but, didn't want to overdo it and made Flounder the next indangered fish population (Just trying to do My part in conservation).


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice One! 

Just Unum E. Pluribus* for the rest of theyear!

* "One, out of many"


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Good job! Becareful with those gigs, fish will come off them pretty easy. I have two of them and never use them because I've lost several fish with them.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Hey Dennis, I like how the rigging turned out! I still have some doubts on how well it works though. I think it would ease my worry if I might be able to join up with you one night and help you stick some more flatties! lol! I like how the rail turned out too! Looks like a gigging machine to me!


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Hell yeah Dennis...bout time you got that boat in the water!!! get you some gigs with stainless lag bolts...youll love em!!!!


----------



## gig head (Apr 26, 2009)

nice setup:takephoto


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

cool dennis!!!

when ya gonna stop by and take me giggin?

flounder is angelyns favorite.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

> *nextstep (5/12/2009)*cool dennis!!!
> 
> when ya gonna stop by and take me giggin?
> 
> flounder is angelyns favorite.




When ya wanna go???? lets try one nite next week.


----------

